# Shooting inflated water bottles



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I finally got around to trying these inflated water bottles. They make an impressive bang but it is a lot of fiddling around so I would only use them for special occasions. They woke up every dog on the mountain and scared the feathers off my wife's chickens 

In town use I would expect a visit from the police they are that loud


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Yeahhhh


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Cool! Is it hard to do? Could I do it with a bike pump?


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

I will try one of these days! I like explosions!

Volp


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Lol! Do tell about your rig.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

CanH8r said:


> Cool! Is it hard to do? Could I do it with a bike pump?


Yes . It would be best to use a bike pump with a pressure gauge . You pump them till the bottle stretches . Use the thin water bottles . They don't need a lot of pressure to get a loud bang . They sound like a loud firework when they burst . The heavier soda bottles are harder to burst with a slingshot . They are designed to withstand 150 psi !


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Can-Opener said:


> I finally got around to trying these inflated water bottles. They make an impressive bang but it is a lot of fiddling around so I would only use them for special occasions. They woke up every dog on the mountain and scared the feathers off my wife's chickens
> 
> In town use I would expect a visit from the police they are that loud


I notice by adding powder that it can get inside the valve and cause a leak . If you want a nice smoky cloud use baby powder or talc powder . It is very fine and lingers in the air like smoke . Chalk is too heavy and so is flour .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

treefork said:


> Can-Opener said:
> 
> 
> > I finally got around to trying these inflated water bottles. They make an impressive bang but it is a lot of fiddling around so I would only use them for special occasions. They woke up every dog on the mountain and scared the feathers off my wife's chickens
> ...


Thanks for the tip  I will try the baby powder. I had several triple pops with no powder in the bottles. I can inflate them with my air compressor because I have a very accurate pressure regulator for doing spray paint work


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

treefork said:


>


Handling the bottle once it is full makes me nervous  Great shot!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Beanflip said:


> Lol! Do tell about your rig.


The rig is a quick mock up of an idea to hold the bottles while I filled them and then in front of the catch box. It needs some refinement. I actually crushed one bottle top by closing it too tightly. I thought that maybe the lids would stay in the clamp but no way. Not a single cap has stayed in place.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Well, I got a bang out of it. The Poltergeistness as the furry samurai put it, in me, loves it!


----------



## Bucky Webb (Feb 5, 2015)

I was too impatient (and cheap) to order these caps so I got to thinking on how to make them myself. This is about the easiest and cheapest way that I can come up with. I just took valve stems for tubeless tires (a couple of bucks for several of them) and drill the right sized hole in a soda cap and snapped the valve in place. It might leak a tiny bit at the higher pressures but they hold up plenty long enough to get a few shots off and explode them.

I haven't took a sling at them yet but had a .22 beeman air rifle handy and man are these things tough. I was shooting lead hollow-point pellets and if I hit the target and it didn't explode it almost sounded like I was hitting steel. I'm going to give it a go with the slingshot tomorrow if we get a break from this rain.

Excuse the not so great pictures...photography isn't my strong suit.


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

I wonder if you could put a little vinegar and baking soda in a water bottle and get the same effect. Releases carbon dioxide gas (increases pressure).

Think I will give it a shot.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Bucky Webb said:


> I was too impatient (and cheap) to order these caps so I got to thinking on how to make them myself. This is about the easiest and cheapest way that I can come up with. I just took valve stems for tubeless tires (a couple of bucks for several of them) and drill the right sized hole in a soda cap and snapped the valve in place. It might leak a tiny bit at the higher pressures but they hold up plenty long enough to get a few shots off and explode them.
> 
> I haven't took a sling at them yet but had a .22 beeman air rifle handy and man are these things tough. I was shooting lead hollow-point pellets and if I hit the target and it didn't explode it almost sounded like I was hitting steel. I'm going to give it a go with the slingshot tomorrow if we get a break from this rain.
> 
> Excuse the not so great pictures...photography isn't my strong suit.


Use a thinner walled water bottles and adequate air pressure . Your objective is the bottle rupturing and tearing suddenly,releasing the pressure instantaneously . If you just get a hole and leak the bottles aren't strong enough and or there is not enough air pressure .


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

Mr. P said:


> I wonder if you could put a little vinegar and baking soda in a water bottle and get the same effect. Releases carbon dioxide gas (increases pressure).
> 
> Think I will give it a shot.


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

Don't try water and dry ice, they will blow up without being shot.


----------

